# If you could have any 5 standard guitars...



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2009)

...with money as no object?

I'm talking no 7 or 8 stringers here, or customs, just standard 6 string guitars that already exist. I think mine would be:

1. Ibanez RGT320Z 
2. ESP M-II Urban Camo
3. ESP Ninja STR
4. ESP LTD EC-1000 VBK
5. Gibson 1957 Les Paul Custom Black Beauty


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Ibanez Jem GMC/DY/LNG (any one of the will do )
2. Gibson Les Paul, a nice sunburst or just that yellow see through finish and the white scratchplate thing (shows how much I know about gibson)
3. Beat to hell and back aged sunburst stratocaster with a maple neck, reversed headstock a bonus!
4. Blackmachine 
5. Ibanez American Master in purple


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 18, 2009)

70's Les Paul Custom





Eric Johnson Stratocaster




Jackson KE-1 (the one in this picture)




Fender Telecaster





Vigier Excalibur Custom


----------



## bhuba135 (Mar 22, 2009)

KxK, Blackmachine, Caparison Tat Special II, Ibanez J. Custom, ESP M-II maple board


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 23, 2009)

Gibson Archetype:
'57 LP Junior DC






Fender Archetype:
Mustang







Gimmicky vanity Guitar: 
Sugizo Cloud guitar





Superstrats:

Blackmachine B2










Esp Horizon III


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Mar 23, 2009)

no parker love? what a bunch of faggots


----------



## MFB (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it just me or is the Horizon III getting close to the Ibby PII & Jackson Demon?


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 23, 2009)

Those are more akin to Tokai Hummingbirds or mosrites


----------



## tian (Mar 23, 2009)

1. Parker Fly Artist
2. Gibson Les Paul R8
3. Suhr Modern
4. Fender American Deluxe Tele
5. Caparison Dellinger II

I may never own all those at once, but it seems reasonable to think I'll be able to own each one at some point in time.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 23, 2009)

1. Ibanez J Custom RG1680x (own)
2. Ibanez Prestige RG2120x (own)
3. Gibson Les Paul Standard (own)
4. Gibson CEC (own)
5. Custom Stratocaster


----------



## AySay (Mar 23, 2009)

Blackmachine B6
Ibanez JPM90th
EBMM JP6 BFR Bahama blue
Ibanez PGM100 Reissue
Caparison Horus Scarab


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 23, 2009)

1.Gibson Les Paul Traditional (this is the only one i already own)
2.Gibson Les Paul Axcess (a used one, with the tune-o-matic/stoptail, not the floyd)
3.Gibson Les Paul Studio Premium Plus
4.Gibson Les Paul Supreme (a used one, i'd never the pay the rip off of a new price for a new one)
5.Jackson SL2H-MAH (In natural, with the tune-o-matic/stoptail, not the floyd version)

Yeah, i have a thing for Les Pauls. However, i despise the ridiculous prices of them, when new.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 23, 2009)

Not including companies I currently deal with or already own, here is what I'd like someday:

1. EBMM JP7 BFR (Green quilt)
2. PRS Custom 24 (something with a killer quilt and dark fingerboard)
3. PRS SC250 (I really love the green and amber 10 top ones)
4. Gibson Les Paul Classic (Gold Top)
5. Gibson SG Supreme (Blue w/ Black Burst)

I'd love a Jackson RR1 again someday as well if they'd make one with something other than alder and without those cursed frets Jackson uses. Either Snow White or Blue Ghost Flames.


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 23, 2009)

1, Ibanez American Master (stone finish preferable) 
2, Gibson LP Faded (ideally honey burst)
3, Gibson LP Maple neck (it was a 70's model)
4, Ibanez RG3120 TW
5, Ibanez Jem7 RB

1-4 i own/have owned over the years

no.5 is my Elenor


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 23, 2009)

1. EBMM JP6 BFR
2. PRS Custom 24
3. Blackmachine B2
4. Parker Fly Deluxe
5. Vigier Fretless


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, too easy....

1) Vigier Shawn Lane Master Signature
2) Parker Fly Mojo
3) Caparison Horus
4) Charvel 750 XL Fusion
5) Carvin DC200 

I'll never get any of them but its fine to dream....


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Mar 24, 2009)

Blackmachine B2
Sherman Single cut
Vigier Marylin
Vigier Supra
PGM301


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 24, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> Ibanez RG3120 TW



Mmmmmm, those are gorgeous guitars. I had an older RG3120DR (the transparent red ones) before, with the Lo Pro Edge, man i loved that guitar! I was always trying to hunt down one of those Twilight Blue ones, but could never find one at the time. Now, of course, when i dont play floyds anymore, they are floating around everywhere.


----------



## DavyH (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got two of 'em:

1. Ibanez Jem BFP (own)
2. Fender Flat Head Showmaster (own)
3. PRS HBII
4. Teufell BirdFish
5. Parker Fly Mojo

Vigier, Trussart, Anderson, Suhr all interchangeable at different times of the month


----------



## darren (Mar 25, 2009)

1. Parker Fly Artist
2. Jackson Collen Archtop
3. 1970s Les Paul Custom plain top, natural
4. Tom Anderson Hollow Drop Top
5. A nice acoustic from a small builder


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz (Mar 25, 2009)

1) Edwards CY






2) ESP M-II / M SD SW





3) ESP H-FR II





4) Carvin DC400 in red (to match my blue)





5) Carvin NS-1


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 25, 2009)

^ Good choices! 

If we're talking exclusively 6-string electrics, it would have to be

1. Ibanez RG3620ZABB 
2. ESP M-II Urban Camo
3. Gibson Flying V 
4. Fender US standard strat
5. Caparison Dellinger II 

So, fairly diverse. Probably not all in standard E though, and half of them I'd mod in some way.


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 25, 2009)

JEM Floral
Blackmachine B2
JPM1/2/3/4
Buckethead's Les Paul
JEM30th Anniversary


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 25, 2009)

ESP MH400 NT






ESP EC-1000 VB






ESP Alexi-600 Blacky






Ibanez ICT700






Ibanez Destroyer


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweetbabyjezuz said:


> 1) Edwards CY



Those are suprisingly sexy - Who/what are Edwards? (sorry for the slight /offtopic)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ I think they're the Japanese ESP company or something...


----------



## Harry (Mar 25, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Those are suprisingly sexy - Who/what are Edwards? (sorry for the slight /offtopic)



Edwards are Japanese made ESPs, basically a 'mid range' variant, the Grassroot series being the 'lower end' models.
Japan only line for now.


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 26, 2009)

Parker Fly for actual function
David Gilmour Strat
Hetfield Eet Fuk ESP Explorer
Schuldiner BC Rich Stealth
and since Hamer never produced the Glenn Tipton only pointy guitar that actually looks cool AND balances well both standing and sitting down that he used in the Painkiller video, oh sweet jesus the awful awful things i would do for one of those, i'd settle for...
Alexi Laiho special edition with the pink stripes and inlays


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

prolly-

Parker Fly Deluxe
Jackson Collen Archtop
ESP MII Urban Camo
Jackson PC1 in chameleon

I take it Rico's, KXK's and Blackmachine's dont really count?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2009)

> ESP H-FR II



got one, the blue one though with EMG 81/89 

now I think about it I've always wanted a Jackson SLSMG.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 27, 2009)

58 Les Paul Standard
59 Les Paul Standard
58 V
62 Strat
Any first year No Caster

Thats pretty much a Million USD right there.


----------



## imprinted (Apr 7, 2009)

Parker Fly Deluxe
ESP Eclipse-I CTM FT Silverburst - own
Fender MIJ Tele
Blackmachine B2
Caparison Angelus HGS Pro Trans Black


----------



## rob_l (Apr 7, 2009)

I can't play in this thread - 

I cant think of anything at all that I don't already have. And I seriously thought about it. For a while. 

lol. I know, pure evil.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 8, 2009)

1. White Gibson Les Paul Custom
2. Caparison Chris Amott signature
3. ESP M-II Urban Camo
4. Jackson RR1
5. Custom ESP EX


----------



## gator99 (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Suhr Modern
2. Suhr Modern Carve Top
3. Suhr Classic T
4. Carvin HF2 with Synth/Piezo
5. Ibanez PM120


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 8, 2009)

Changed my mind since last time 

Ibanez S670PB






Ibanez ICT700






ESP EC1000 VB






Jackson D2KT Eerie Dess Swirl






And something else.


----------



## AVWIII (Apr 9, 2009)

Just off the shelf production electric guitars?
Parker Fly Classic
Parker Southern fly
Steinberger GM4T
Godin LGX/Tsa
Godin Multiac Jazz.

Yup. I'm a weirdo.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Apr 11, 2009)

1: 1950's Gibson ES-3?? with P.A.F.s
2: 1950's Telecaster
3: ESP M-II White
4: Ibanez Jem in LNG
5: 50's Les Paul Gold Top w/ P-90's

It either shreds or it's vintage.


----------



## rto666 (Apr 11, 2009)

1&#186; Jackson Kelly KE1
2&#186; Jackson RR1
3&#186; ESP Explorer
4&#186; Washburn Slime Dime
5&#186; Blackmachine B2


----------

